# help & information about move



## deb-geoff (Jun 11, 2012)

hi we are thinking of moving 2 cyprus & would like help in finding the best location 4 a family eg schools, rented property to start with, employment oppoutunitys, & anyother usefull things ... thanks deb & geoff .


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

deb-geoff said:


> hi we are thinking of moving 2 cyprus & would like help in finding the best location 4 a family eg schools, rented property to start with, employment oppoutunitys, & anyother usefull things ... thanks deb & geoff .


My advice as always to families with school age children is stay where you are.
Job opportunities are scarce, wages low, schooling expensive and the cost of living is roughly the same as the UK. If you fall on hard times you won't get any help from the Cyprus government. 
Take some time to read some of the older threads on this forum and read the sticky thread on schooling.
Unless you have very well paid jobs lined up to come to you are better off staying where as a family with children you will get assistance from government if needed.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## deb-geoff (Jun 11, 2012)

we are in the planning to relocate to south cyprus & would like help & information on the following.

- best place to live for a family

- local schools (non - private)

- finding a job & how to secure it

- rental property to start with, plus any pro's & con's involved

any help & information would be greatefully recieved 

deb & geoff


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi

I would have a browse through previous posts as you will find all the info you need.

The job situation is not great, unless you have something to offer.

There are lots of Brits moving to Cyprus as I think we are sick of things over here!

Regards
Simon


----------



## deb-geoff (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for that . Will keep lookin


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

If you need a job to survive then make sure you have one before you leave the UK.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Even sending your children to the local schools is costly as they will need extra tuition to help them to cope with the Greek language. Even Cypriots spend large amounts of money on extra classes for their children if they want them to have any sort of useful career as the standard of teaching is poor.
I repeat what I said in my previous answer to you which you seem to have chosen to completely ignore, unless you have very well paid jobs to come to do not even consider coming here with a young family.
Sorry if that sounds harsh but I have seen far too many young families arrive full of enthusiasm and go back with their tails between their legs, financially worse off than when they came and their childrens schooling having been disrupted for nothing.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Read through the stickies on schooling. A lot would depend on the age of your children and what your job prospects would be (and where those jobs might be located). I've worked in the Education Sector here for seven years and have to agree with Veronica's general advice. Unless you can secure jobs here that are well paid (these are very few and far between) and find an area in which your children can gel and thrive (the quality of schooling here varies tremendously from area to area) then the odds are stacked against you. There is no welfare state here or National Health Service to fall back on.


----------



## deb-geoff (Jun 11, 2012)

there is no point us uprooting the family until everything is in place 1st, i.e jobs which we can live on, a nice place to bring up the family, etc.

as well as reading the post on here we also doing a lot of other research & checking & re-checking everything twice, it's going to take a long time yet, but all the advice we have & will have from other member's is & will be useful, so many thanks to all & we will carry on reading your advice & researching as well


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I tend to agree with what everyone is saying on here but in the end it depends what is really important to you and have enough money to be comfortable. We like the Paphos area as it is a good safe place for children to grow up in. When I started my business in 2006 in Paphos it was when the property market was beginning to take a dive and everyone thought it was the wrong choice but we have done very well. If you have good business sense and business plan then it could do well. But if you are planning on working for others then wages are very low and will probably only just cover your expenses if you even find jobs. If you do move, just make sure you have a back up plan and funds available if you want to go back to the UK. Good luck!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> I tend to agree with what everyone is saying on here but in the end it depends what is really important to you and have enough money to be comfortable. We like the Paphos area as it is a good safe place for children to grow up in. When I started my business in 2006 in Paphos it was when the property market was beginning to take a dive and everyone thought it was the wrong choice but we have done very well. If you have good business sense and business plan then it could do well. But if you are planning on working for others then wages are very low and will probably only just cover your expenses if you even find jobs. If you do move, just make sure you have a back up plan and funds available if you want to go back to the UK. Good luck!


In fairness Cleo you don't live in Cyprus any more. You, like so many other people decided that this was not the place to bring up your children and returned to the USA despite your wife being of Cypriot origin and having family support here.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

That is true that we are not in Paphos full time Veronica but the reason for leaving was not anything to do with it not being a good place to raise a family or not having enough money to live there. We have the best of both worlds now and two businesses and travel between the two places. We could and might move back again for a few years or so as we have the means to do so. And by he way, my wife is NOT of Cypriot origin but thanks for sharing. We do have many close Cypriot relations and a reason why we will always go back and forth between the US and Cyprus - who wouldn't if they could??? :clap2:


----------



## cds usa (Jan 4, 2011)

Cyprus is expensive! Educating children is expensive too, you pay for it with either higher taxes in some countries or with extra instruction in others. That said each one of us has different expectations and life experiences and our own level of risk tolerance. Some families are more spontaneous and can jump into this adventure without planning and others plan for ever and still don't get it right. It's a big move with no quaranties, you can move with a job and lose it a month later and have to go back anyway. I find everyone's imput valuable, it's their experience, and when the time comes I'll judge it for myself.
My advice is move when you feel is the right time for you, rent instead of buying, for a house E700 and up-less for an apartment, and have savings to live off of and fall back on. Limassol or Nicosia are better bets for jobs and schools.
I don't think you need to commit to forever, you can try it and if it isn't for you you can go back. Your children will have gained a valuable experience.
I appreciate Veronica's and others words of caution, that's something that needs to be said too. I'm sure she's seen a lot of people leave destitute and worse off than when they came.
Our move is on a wait and see flight patern but at least we'll be there in 12 days


----------

